# Masonic Quiz



## Beathard

Someone said it would be fun to have an ongoing Masonic quiz. I thought I would get one started. Here is the first question:

1)  Who was the first native born American to be made a mason?


----------



## Brent Heilman

Jonathan Belcher. What's funny is that I was reading a page yesterday that mentioned him. It was about the history Freemasonry in America. I don't recall the dates though.


----------



## Brent Heilman

How many US Presidents were Grand Masters and who were they?


----------



## Beathard

4 (3 if your picky): George Washington - Virginia; Andrew Jackson - Tennessee; Harry S Truman - Missouri; and if you count Deputy Grand Master, James A Buchanan - Pennsylvania.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> 4 (3 if your picky): George Washington - Virginia; Andrew Jackson - Tennessee; Harry S Truman - Missouri; and if you count Deputy Grand Master, James A Buchanan - Pennsylvania.


 
I'm not picky.


----------



## Beathard

Brent Heilman said:
			
		

> Jonathan Belcher. What's funny is that I was reading a page yesterday that mentioned him. It was about the history Freemasonry in America. I don't recall the dates though.



Jonathan Belcher born in Boston in 1681 and graduated from Harvard is about 1699. During a visit to England, he received his Masonic degrees in 1704. He was governor of Massachusetts and New Hampshire for over 10 years, and was a man of standing in civil and political life is community


----------



## Beathard

Easy one: What is a yod?


----------



## Jacob Johnson

it's a letter of the hebrew alephbet, and the initial of the ineffable name


----------



## Beathard

Correct. 
Next Question. 
In some of the lectures of the 18th century the term "gentleman mason" was used.  For example: "What do you learn by being a Gentleman Mason?" What does the term "gentleman mason" mean?


----------



## coachn

Beathard said:


> Easy one: What is a yod?


I'm guessing it's either a place to play or three feet (a little less than a meter.)

What do the Chalk, Charcoal and Clay have to do with HA and the first known artificer of metals?


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy

Beathard said:


> Correct.
> Next Question.
> In some of the lectures of the 18th century the term "gentleman mason" was used.  For example: "What do you learn by being a Gentleman Mason?" What does the term "gentleman mason" mean?


 
Speculating here, Brother.....but does it distinguish between operative and speculative Masons?


----------



## Beathard

Brother Jason Eddy said:
			
		

> Speculating here, Brother.....but does it distinguish between operative and speculative Masons?



Yes sir!  Gentlemen Masons means Speculative Masons as opposed to Operative Masons.


----------



## Beathard

Between what two villages was the clay found which was used in the molding of the sacred vessels used in King Solomon's Temple?


----------



## Jacob Johnson

coachn said:


> I'm guessing it's either a place to play or three feet (a little less than a meter.)
> 
> What do the Chalk, Charcoal and Clay have to do with HA and the first known artificer of metals?


 
lol i think that's a YAHD, coach!

if i remember correctly, chalk was used to facilitate the flow of molten brass, charcoal was used to heat the clay to extract the ore... but tbh, coach, I hadn't even connected those uses with HA until your question! very cool.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> Between what two villages was the clay found which was used in the molding of the sacred vessels used in King Solomon's Temple?


 
Was it Succoth and Zeredathah? I am not 100% sure on this one.


----------



## Beathard

Brent Heilman said:


> Was it Succoth and Zeredathah? I am not 100% sure on this one.


 
Bingo!  This site has some very smart masons on board.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Needless to say I have a lot of downtime at work so I spend my days on here and studying as much as I can in order to help along in creating that perfect ashlar.


----------



## Beathard

Into how many classifications does Mackey divide the the Legends of Masonry and what did he call them?


----------



## Beathard

I am going to leave the Mackey Legends question out there for another day just in case...  But I will throw another question out there for you:

Have any Popes been masons? and if yes, who were they?


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> Into how many classifications does Mackey divide the the Legends of Masonry and what did he call them?


 
Was it 3? I had to look that one up and in his Encyclopedia of Freemasonry the only thing I could find was three;

1. The Mythical Legend
2. The Philosophical Legend
3. The Historical Legend.

I hope this was the answer or else I will need to get the books back out and look through them a little closer. I wasn't sure if I just missed something or if I was reading the question wrong.


----------



## Beathard

It was 3 and you named them correctly.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> It was 3 and you named them correctly.


 
I wasn't sure. I do know one thing though, this is a great thread. Not too many times I come to work and actually learn something.


----------



## Beathard

Currently outstanding question: Have any Popes been masons? and if yes, who were they?


----------



## Brent Heilman

I am not aware of any that were. I have read stories of some that were suspected of being a Mason. Of course, I could be wrong too and that would not surprise me at all.


----------



## Beathard

There were popes that were masons...  Anybody have the answer?


----------



## Beathard

While we are waiting on someone to answer the popes question, here is another:

What is the definition of the word Jachin? 
(28:6)


----------



## coachn

Jacob Johnson said:


> lol i think that's a YAHD, coach!
> 
> if i remember correctly, chalk was used to facilitate the flow of molten brass, charcoal was used to heat the clay to extract the ore... but tbh, coach, I hadn't even connected those uses with HA until your question! very cool.


Hints: 
1) Chalks are limestones (compounds used for a specific reason), 
2) Clays are used for vessals (and a specific vessal that is symbolized by the Masonic apron at ease), 
3) Charcoal is heated to do something but when it is heated, it creates a specific acid.


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy

coachn said:


> Hints:
> 1) Chalks are limestones (compounds used for a specific reason),
> 2) Clays are used for vessals (and a specific vessal that is symbolized by the Masonic apron at ease),
> 3) Charcoal is heated to do something but when it is heated, it creates a specific acid.


 
Though I can't speak in detail (as I have no in depth knowledge of the subject), would it be an Alchemical reference?


----------



## Brent Heilman

Jachin as a name means _he who strengthens and makes steadfast_


----------



## coachn

Brother Jason Eddy said:


> Though I can't speak in detail (as I have no in depth knowledge of the subject), would it be an Alchemical reference?


Yes, for the Masonic Apron, and it is a direct reference to what is needed to apply the Charcoal and the Chalk.


----------



## Beathard

Brent Heilman said:
			
		

> Jachin as a name means he who strengthens and makes steadfast



I have seen your definition. But I've also seen a different definition  This is the one that I have, they are probably both correct. They are very similar.

 It is derived from two Hebrew words Jah God, and iachin.  Signifying God will establish.


----------



## Beathard

Answer to the pope question:
Pope Pius IX was reputed to have been a mason, as was Pope Benedict the XIV who is said to have affiliated while a plain priest in his native Bologna. He was elected Pope August 16, 1740, when he was 65 years old.


----------



## Brent Heilman

I remember now seeing somewhere about the rumors of Pope Pius IX and Pope Benedict XIV. The article dealt with some of the reasons that it was suspected they were and also why they may not have been. It was a good read on the history of the Catholic Church and Freemasonry.


----------



## Beathard

Question: Who was Joseph Brant and why would there be a question about him here?



No takers on this one?


----------



## MikeMay

Beathard said:


> Question: Who was Joseph Brant and why would there be a question about him here?
> 
> 
> 
> No takers on this one?



Joseph Brant was a Mohawk Chief, British Loyalist and Freemason in the late 1700's.  A painting of him hangs in a Masonic Lodge in Hudson, New York...Read More Here...


----------



## Beathard

Fantastic answer MikeMay!

Here is the next question I have:      What was the Baltimore Convention?
(171:16)


----------



## Beathard

No answer for 3 days...  I will go ahead and answer this one and put up another.

The Baltimore Convention was a masonic congress which met in the city of Baltimore, May 8th, 1843.  It consisted of delegates from thirteen states and the District of Columbia, for the purpose of establishing a uniformity in the work.  It continued in session for nine days in an effort to perfect the ritual, and form a national Grand Lodge to meet every three years.  Too much bitterness entered into the controversy, however, and it is doubtful that a national Grand Lodge will ever be established.

Next question:
Who were the Athol Masons?                                             (149:1)


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> No answer for 3 days...  I will go ahead and answer this one and put up another.
> 
> The Baltimore Convention was a masonic congress which met in the city of Baltimore, May 8th, 1843.  It consisted of delegates from thirteen states and the District of Columbia, for the purpose of establishing a uniformity in the work.  It continued in session for nine days in an effort to perfect the ritual, and form a national Grand Lodge to meet every three years.  Too much bitterness entered into the controversy, however, and it is doubtful that a national Grand Lodge will ever be established.
> 
> Next question:
> Who were the Athol Masons?                                             (149:1)


 
If I am not mistaken that was another name given to the Antients due to the fact that their Grand Masters were the Dukes of Atholl. I recall some of that from my genealogy research into the Stewart Clan side of my family.


----------



## Beathard

Bingo... Brent, you are pretty knowledgable!

The Masons who, in 1752, seceded from the Grand Lodge of England and established themselves under the name of Ancient Masons.  In 1776 they elected the Duke of Athol their Grand Master, an office which he held until the union of the two Grand Lodges took place in 1813.

Next question:
What is the Ahiman Rezon? (150:9)


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> Bingo... Brent, you are pretty knowledgable!


 
What can I say? I spend a lot of my time at work studying and reading.


----------



## Zack

Beathard said:


> Next question:
> What is the Ahiman Rezon?



The Book of Constitutions of the Antient GL of England


----------



## Beathard

Correct, Zack.

Next question:
What was the Lodge of Reconciliation?


----------



## Robert Marshall

A: The Masonic Lodge that resulted from a union between the Lodges Ancient and the Lodges Modern of England. 

Q: On what evening was George Washington raised and in what Lodge?


----------



## Beathard

Longhorn1rob said:
			
		

> A: The Masonic Lodge that resulted from a union between the Lodges Ancient and the Lodges Modern of England.
> 
> Q: On what evening was George Washington raised and in what Lodge?



Answer is correct. If I understand your question correctly, the answer is:
Nov. 4, 1752 - initiated
Mar. 3, 1753 - passed
Aug. 4, 1753 - raised
All of the days were Saturdays
The lodge was in Fredericksburg, VA.


----------



## RedTemplar

What is a cowan?


----------



## Beathard

cowan - A worker in unmortared stone; A person who wishes to learn the secrets of Masonry without experiencing the rituals or going through the degrees


----------



## Beathard

What is the significance of the Apple Tree Tavern?


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> What is the significance of the Apple Tree Tavern?


 
I remember seeing it listed as one of the "Four Old Lodges" and that a meeting took place there before the one at the Goose and Gridiron, but what exactly transpired there I don't recall.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Going back to the question about Washington. I remember when I was stationed in Virginia I would travel to Fredricksburg quite often and seeing the Lodge there. I always wanted to check it out but that was before I began my journey in Masonry and really didn't know that much about it. It is a really nice building and if I remember correctly there is an old Civil War cemetery close by.


----------



## Beathard

Apple Tree Lodge Question: 
A Grand Lodge 'pro tempore' was formed at the Apple Tree Tavern in 1716, with no Grand Master elected and with no regulations or laws of any kind formulated. This meeting amounted to an agreement to meet the following June 24th to form a Grand Lodge, at the Goose and Gridiron Alehouse.


----------



## Beathard

Brent kind of suggested this question:
What four taverns are considered the "Four Old Lodges"?


----------



## tomasball

Ahiman Rezon was the Antients book of constitutions, regulations and procedures.


----------



## tomasball

Apple Tree, Goose and Gridiron, Rummer and Grapes, and Crown


----------



## Beathard

We have another winner.

Next question: 
Who are or what were the DIONYSIAC ARTIFICERS?

No takers...?


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> We have another winner.
> 
> Next question:
> Who are or what were the DIONYSIAC ARTIFICERS?
> 
> No takers...?


 
It was an essay published to try to prove that the Craft was derived from ancient Greek philosophy and religious ideas.


----------



## Beathard

Brent Heilman said:


> It was an essay published to try to prove that the Craft was derived from ancient Greek philosophy and religious ideas.


 
That is why I asked the questions as who or what.  Brent, you are correct.  Here is what I have on the who:

"The Dionysiac Articifers are an association of architects who possessed the exclusive privilege of erecting temples and other public buildings in Asia Minor.  The members were distinguished from the unititiated inhabitants by the possession of peculiar marks of recognition, and by the secret character of their  association.  They were intimately connected with the Sionysiac Mysteries, and are supposed to have furnished the builder for the construction of the temple of Solomon." The Symbolism of Freemasonry by Albert G. Mackey


----------



## Beathard

Next question:
What is the Rite of Discalceation?


----------



## Brent Heilman

Beathard said:


> That is why I asked the questions as who or what.  Brent, you are correct.  Here is what I have on the who:
> 
> "The Dionysiac Articifers are an association of architects who possessed the exclusive privilege of erecting temples and other public buildings in Asia Minor.  The members were distinguished from the unititiated inhabitants by the possession of peculiar marks of recognition, and by the secret character of their  association.  They were intimately connected with the Sionysiac Mysteries, and are supposed to have furnished the builder for the construction of the temple of Solomon." The Symbolism of Freemasonry by Albert G. Mackey


 
Oops! My bad, I didn't even really notice the who until said that. I just saw the Dionysiac Articifers part and went with it.


----------



## Bill Lins

Beathard said:


> Next question:
> What is the Rite of Discalceation?


 
Taking your shoes off?  :wink:


----------



## Beathard

Bill is correct. It is the ceremony of taking one's shoes off.  It is a symbol of reverence.


----------



## Beathard

What does 'Lux E Tenebris' mean and what is it's Masonic significance?


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy

Light out of darkness.  This is significant in all three Blue Lodge degree rituals for obvious reasons....


----------



## Beathard

Correct Jason...

Next Question:
In the "old charges" as quoted by Anderson: "A mason is obligated by his tenure to observe the moral law as a true Noachidae."
What is a Noachidae?


----------



## Mac

Beathard said:


> Correct Jason...
> 
> Next Question:
> In the "old charges" as quoted by Anderson: "A mason is obligated by his tenure to observe the moral law as a true Noachidae."
> What is a Noachidae?


 A descendant of Noah.  It was another name for the Freemasons prior to the introduction of the Hiramic legend.


----------



## Beathard

Correct Mac! Next question:
What is the _Collegia Fabrorum_ and how does "_tres faciunt collegium_" apply to our third degree?


----------



## Beathard

Beathard said:


> Next question:
> What is the _Collegia Fabrorum_ and how does "_tres faciunt collegium_" apply to our third degree?


 
Anyone have an answer?  Last chance...


----------



## Beathard

Beathard said:


> Correct Mac! Next question:
> What is the _Collegia Fabrorum_ and how does "_tres faciunt collegium_" apply to our third degree?


 
Can't believe we did not get an answer on this one. The rule established by the _Collegia Fabrorum_, or Workmen's Colleges, were established in Rome by Numa. They resemled _guilds_ which sprang up during the middle ages. The rule established by theur founder, that not less than three could constitute a college --_tres faciunt collegium_-- has been retained in the regulations of the third degree of masonry.


NEXT QUESTION:  According to G:M: T.E. "Gene" Carnes, what is the ultimate symbolism of "untempered mortar"? (hint read the Blogs)


----------



## Beathard

The Gene Carnes question is still outstanding. HINT: Read the Blanco Blog.

Here is another question to be working on as well:
When a petition for initiation is read in the Lodge, a) when can a protest be filed?, b) who does it have to be filed with?, and c) after filing the protest can the protestor vote on the petition?


----------



## chancerobinson

A protest can be filed before the vote is taken with the Master of the Lodge.  After filing the protest the brother can attend the meeting in which the vote is to be taken on the petition, but his attendance nullifies his protest giving him the opportunity to vote his conscience.  Assuming I answered the question correctly for the most part, I have a question

The following is more conjecture than anything.  (I have an answer I would like to hear yours): 

_*Why might the Ephraimites have been of a different tongue?*_ (After all they were one of the twelve tribes of Israel)


----------



## Bill Lins

Protests can also be filed _after_  petitions for the Degrees, advancement, reinstatement, or restoration have been balloted upon. In the case of a petition for the Degrees or advancement, the protest must be made prior to conferral of the degree.

*Art. 423. (462). When and By Whom Made.* 
Any member of a Lodge in this jurisdiction may protest, either orally or in writing, a candidate for any degree, either before or after his election.


----------



## Beathard

chancerobinson said:
			
		

> Why might the Ephraimites have been of a different tongue? (After all they were one of the twelve tribes of Israel)



Here is my answer. Sorry about the length. 

It is a curious instance of dialectic difference of pronunciation between the East and West Jordanic tribes. There is evidence that the sound "sh" passed into the Hebrew from the East of Jordan, possibly from the Arabians, with whom the sound is common.  The West Jordanic tribes did not get this influence. 

Judges 12:5-6 says "And the Gileadites took the passages of Jordan before the Ephraimites: and it was so, that when those Ephraimites which were escaped said, Let me go over; that the men of Gilead said unto him, Art thou an Ephraimite? If he said, Nay; Then said they unto him, Say now Shibboleth: and he said Sibboleth: for he could not frame to pronounce it right. Then they took him, and slew him at the passages of Jordan: and there fell at that time of the Ephraimites forty and two thousand."

The Trinity Foundation has a piece on linguistics and the Bible at http://www.trinityfoundation.org/journal.php?id=230 the following discusses the reason for the difference in the "s" and "sh" sounds: "The ability to speak and write is assumed from Genesis 1, but information about the analysis of sound occurs explicitly in Scripture; Judges 12 is an example of this. It is clearly indicated that "s" and "sh" indicate different sounds; if they did not, there would be no basis for the discrimination that clearly follows from the difference. The study of different sounds is called "phonetics." The difference between "s" and "sh" lies in where the tongue is placed in proximity to the roof of the mouth to make the sounds - toward the alveolar ridge for "s" and just throat-ward of the alveolar ridge for "sh." The Ephraimites could have been taught to pull their tongues back a short way in their mouths - the place of articulation is the only difference between the sounds. They are both sibilants (hissing sounds) and both unvoiced (without vibration in the vocal cords). This text also leads into phonology, which is the study of how languages treat the sounds that they have. "Shibboleth" and "sibboleth" are the same word. The narrator in this text says that the Ephraimites were pronouncing "Shibboleth" incorrectly, not that they were saying a different word; in linguistic terms, the "s" and "sh" are allophonic, not phonemic, for the Gileadites and Ephraimites. In English, "s" and "sh" alone are enough to make different words: "Sip" and "ship," for example - they are phonemic sounds in English. In the language of Gilead/Ephraim, the sounds were recognizably different but did not make different words. An example of non-phonemic sound difference in English is the various sounds that we spell with "t." The sounds indicated by "t" in the words "tack," "stop," "liter," and "cat" are all different sounds. If someone uses the sound of the "t" sound in "tack" in the word "liter," English speakers will not get a different word (they will still understand the word "liter"), but they will suspect that the speaker is not a native speaker of English. These kinds of differences in sound, even though indicated with the same letter, are often difficult for people to learn in other languages."


----------



## Beathard

Protest question: Very good answers. It is important to remember that the protest counts as a blackball vote. Three are currently required in Texas to prevent election. You cannot vote and file a protest since this would be the same as voting twice.


----------



## chancerobinson

Interesting thoughts on the Ephraimites.  My connection was the fact that while all of the Israelites spent time in Egypt, Ephraim and Manasseh, the sons of Joseph each had for his mother the daughters of Pharaoh.  I also read this morning on a Jewish history web site that Ephraim and Manasseh were given the status of "independent tribes".

Might this difference in pronunciation have been attributed to the Arabians east of the Jordan, or to the Egyptians from which the Ephraimites can trace their ancestry, or maybe both.


----------



## Beathard

Next question: When was the FIRST petition for a lodge in Texas sent, by whom was it sent, where was it sent, and what was the result?


----------



## kwilbourn

A group of Masons petitioned the Yorkino Grand Lodge of Mexico in 1828.  Stephen F. Austin was named to be the first Master.  The charter was lost and the lodge never founded.


----------



## Beathard

Bingo! Good job kwilbourn.

Next Question: Who owned and what makes the Ragains Rifle special?


----------



## kwilbourn

That's in the candidate's guide I received this week and read for the second time over lunch today.  I was surprised to see something I knew! I'll leave posing the next question to one of the more learned individuals on MoT


----------



## tomasball

The Ragains rifle has been in the Ragains family since David Ragains in the 1860's.  It is beautifully inlaid with masonic emblems.


----------



## Beathard

Correct: there is a long article and pictures at http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/1060.  There is also a series of articles with photos dealing with the restoration of the rifle at http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/1250.


----------



## Beathard

Next question:  What is meant by the term &ldquo;Dotage&rdquo; ?


----------



## AnthonyBolding

The time period in your life when you know your going to die. It is when your life is coming to an end.


----------



## Beathard

Close. Masonry would not prevent am old man from joining. It is a little deeper than that. Dotage does come at a later time in life, but refers to a diminished state of mind (e.g. Senility or alzheimers). This diminished state is the reason they should not be allowed to take an obligation.


----------



## Beathard

Next question: How many Liberal Arts are there in Freemasonry?


----------



## Bill Lins

7. Want a list? :wink:


----------



## AnthonyBolding

Thank you for your enlightenment. Now I can even understand it better!


----------



## Beathard

Bill_Lins77488 said:
			
		

> 7. Want a list? :wink:



Bill is correct.

With the reign of Charlemagne, Europe started to move out of the Dar Ages.  Education during these centuries consisted of grammar, logic, rhetoric, arithmetic, geometry, music, and astronomy.


----------



## Beathard

Next question: What are the three &ldquo;Supports&rdquo; of the Lodge?


----------



## chrisu0017

Wisdom, Strength, and Beauty.


----------



## Beathard

chrisu0017 said:
			
		

> Wisdom, Strength, and Beauty.


 
Bingo. The Gene Carnes question is still outstanding. 

New Question: what does the "Pot of Incense" symbolize?


----------



## Richard Valdez

Beathard said:


> Bingo. The Gene Carnes question is still outstanding.



while building our internal house, we must use the correct ingredients, in the proper order, and quantity, then let it rest like a pizza dough before using,  otherwise the building will eventually collapse because of the poor building standards.


----------



## Beathard

Good job Valdez...


----------



## Beathard

Next Question: What is the Triple Tau?


----------



## Richard Valdez

Beathard said:


> Next Question: What is the Triple Tau?



The Triple Tau and Triangle are common insignia for Royal Arch 
Masons on jewels, letterhead, emblems, aprons, and other items.<-I googled it.


----------



## Beathard

Correct. Here is some additional information: Esoterically, the Tau represents a gate or opening, symbolic death.


----------



## coachn

Beathard said:


> Correct. Here is some additional information: Esoterically, the Tau represents a gate or opening, symbolic death.


References please!  ;-)


----------



## Beathard

coachn said:


> References please! ;-)


SymbolDictionary.net  <--click on the link


----------



## coachn

Beathard said:


> SymbolDictionary.net <--click on the link



AWESOME - Thanks!


----------



## Beathard

Next Question: What is a lewis?


----------



## tomasball

The son of a mason


----------



## coachn

A "Lewis" is also a Working Tool used to lift Ashlars to great heights with the aid of a cable and tackle (pulley).


----------



## Beathard

Thanks coachn. 

Next question: What does Abif mean?


----------



## kwilbourn

Beathard said:


> What does Abif mean?


From Abiv "my father" or "father" as a term of respect.


----------



## Beathard

Good answer. 

Next Question: What does hele mean?


----------



## gmanmireles

Anglo-Saxon and means to cover or conceal.


----------



## coachn

Beathard said:


> Thanks coachn.
> 
> Next question: What does Abif mean?


SOURCE: Pages 83-84, Chapter V. *The Boney Grasp*, _Building Janus - Uncommon Catechism for Uncommon Masonic Education - Volume 4_ *(Reprinted here with permission of the author.)*

*Father Hiram*
*...*
*I:*    What does his name represent?
*R:*   Exactly what Craftsmen Hope to achieve.
*I:*    What is it that Craftsmen Hope to achieve?
*R:*   Mastery.
*I:*    How does the name reflect Mastery?
*R:*   According to the celebrated Maimonides, "Abiff denotes the third or highest level of Rabbinical Teachers or Instructors."
*I:*    What was the First class?
*R:*   The First class was noted for having no title.
*I:*    What was the Second class?
*R:*   The Second class was noted for being called, â€œRabbanim.â€
*I:*    What was the Third or highest class?
*R:*   The Third or highest level was noted for being called, â€œRabbi.â€
*I:*    What did such men also receive?
*R:*   They also received the cognomen â€œAbbaâ€ or â€œFather.â€
*...*
*I:*    What then does the word â€œAbiffâ€ denote?
*R:*   It denotes the Third or highest class of Teacher or Instructor.
*I:*    Whatâ€™s more?
*R:*   Because of the formation of the word, it further denotes â€œsomeoneâ€™sâ€ Instructor.
*I:*    How so?
*R:*   The word â€œAbiâ€ means â€œfather.â€ The word â€œabifâ€ means â€œmy fatherâ€, which signifies acceptance of another as *his* *Teacher, Instructor or Benefactor*. 
*I:*    What does this Allude to for Master Masons?
*R:*   A Grasp and skill level of a Recognized Teacher, Instructor or Benefactor. 
*I:*    What other Hebrew word denotes â€œmy Teacher?â€
*R:*   Rabboni


----------



## Beathard

Great answer!  Wow!


----------



## Beathard

What does the color red represent in the Provost & Judge (7th) degree?


----------



## jwhoff

The blood spilled by Hiram Abif


----------



## Beathard

Yes?  I have: the violent death of Hiram.


----------



## Beathard

Which degree takes place in the quarries at Gath?


----------



## jwhoff

10th ... name of the quarry site, Bendaca's quarry.  degree - Illustrious Elu of Fifteen.


----------



## Beathard

Very good answer...  Next question: What does "AFM" stand for and which state is the only one?


----------



## kwilbourn

A. F. M. Refers to Ancient Free Masons and is used by the Grand Lodge of South Carolina.


----------



## Beathard

Good one!  How about FAM, meaning and location in US?  (blue lodge)


----------



## Bill Lins

Do you mean FAAM?


----------



## Beathard

Nope.  FAM.


----------



## gmanmireles

Free accepted masons


----------



## Beathard

Yes, but where?


----------



## kwilbourn

The Grand Lodge of Free Accepted Masons of the State of Nevada.

Source: http://www.themasonictrowel.com/education/others_files/masonic_titles.htm


----------



## Bill Lins

According to our List of Lodges Masonic, Nevada is F. & A.M.- is it incorrect?


----------



## Beathard

Nevada and Washington DC


----------



## Beathard

Was it the Moderns or the Ancients that warranted African Lodge No. 459?


----------



## Bill Lins

Beathard said:


> Nevada and Washington DC


 
Again, according to our List of Lodges Masonic, D.C. is FAAM. Click here for their website: http://www.dcgrandlodge.org/ 

Here's a quote from that page: "the Grand Lodge, F. A. A. M., of the District of Columbia is the governing body serving nearly forty constituent Masonic lodges in Washington, DC."

Nevada is F&AM. If you'll click here (http://www.nvmasons.org/nvglhist.html), the following is the heading of the page from their GL website: "*Formation of the Grand Lodge, F.&.A.M. of Nevada*"


----------



## Beathard

Oops!  Bill you are correct. I was misled by the first line on their rebuffs "Grand Lodge of Free And Accepted Masons
of the District of Columbia (Washington, D.C.)".


----------



## Beathard

Current question:  Was it the Moderns or the Ancients that warranted African Lodge No. 459?


----------



## Beathard

Nobody know the answer?


----------



## Traveling Man

Moderns


----------



## Beathard

Finally an answer.  Yeah!

Next question: Lodges are dedicated to two people - who are they, and when are their feasts celebrated?


----------



## Jacob Johnson

The Holy Saints John, or John the Baptist (June 24th) and John the Evangelist (December 27th)


----------



## chrisu0017

Jacob Johnson said:


> The Holy Saints John, or John the Baptist (June 24th) and John the Evangelist (December 27th)



Found some good reading here:
http://masonictraveler.blogspot.com/2006/12/saint-john-evangelist.html
http://masonictraveler.blogspot.com/2006/06/saint-john-baptist-day-duality-in-one.html


----------



## Beathard

Correct


----------

